# Gunnison River - Whitewater Boat Ramp Parking Lot



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

i did that stretch maybe two years ago, and i left my truck at the hotel out accross the main highway, i think the lady charged me $5 to leave it there. 

when we were taking out another group came up behind us and said they had left their cars there in recent years with no problems.

the carry up the hill and under teh train tracks is a bitch


----------



## Mike77 (Apr 6, 2011)

Break-ins have definitely been a problem there in past years. They even broke into customer cars parked at the house just east of the river, where an outfitter has customers park their cars and the owner watches them. Last I heard, local law enforcement had suspicions of who was responsible, but I never heard if they caught the punks. I doubt it. However, they may have grown up or moved by now. 

Caution is advised. Don't leave anything of value in your car. Take it with you on the river instead.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Somebody had their chrome bumper stolen off their truck a month ago....the folks at pleasure point will shuttle for 75.00....they pick up your truck and take it to their parking area and drop it off the day of your take out.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

The Pleasure Point shuttle service is awesome. We used them last fall, and had a great experience. Well worth the $75...


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

What's the deal with the cement pillars blocking the ramp at whitewater. That went from a bad take out to a horrible take out. We took out at the bridge 1 mile down still had to unrig and carry everything to the trailers.


----------

